# Par meter?



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in the process of switching my light and wanted to try and see where the numbers are at so I can somewhat match intensity, so the question I'm asking is if someone who is willing to lend or come check my tank lighting out with a par meter?

I'm around the 403 and Winston Churchill.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would be interested to know what mine is as well.. I'm located about 5 minutes from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

If you guys can't find anyone, you can try renting a PAR meter from Coral Reef Shop in Oakville. I live out in Scarborough and I was so desperate for a PAR meter that I made the trek all the way out in Oakville to test my AI fixture.

They charge $10 for the rental but you have to put down a deposit for it. I think it was $350 for the deposit.

Good luck!



sooley19 said:


> I would be interested to know what mine is as well.. I'm located about 5 minutes from you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

